# Mark Madsen = worst NBA player I've ever seen?



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

If he's not the worst I've ever seen, he's awfully close. Don't tell me about the "intangibles" that this guy "brings to the table," don't tell me how he hustles, he is painful, PAINFUL, to watch. I could hustle as much as this guy, doesn't mean I'm worth a damn!

The fact that the Lakers win big with a scrub like Mark Madsen in their starting lineup says a lot about how great Phil Jackson, Kobe, and Shaq really are, that's all there is to it. Madsen may be a good kid, he may have a great rah-rah attitude, but he's a terrible basketball player, that's for sure!

And Timberwolves fans, don't get too down on your team. The Lakers probably won't go 10-for-19 from three-point range and shoot 55% for the game again in this series. This is going to be a very close series when it's all said and done. Wally World really REALLY needs to step up big for the rest of the series, though, he did nothing out there today.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

yea i agree, Madsen looks very awkward wen he plays. very first play, he had the ball and dribbled a few steps, and he just looked so awkward.....


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

c'mon man, dont be so harsh..madsen has skills its just that he isn't black and he isn't as tall as he should be to play his spot.

I think that he is a real asset to the team, just his example alone should motivate people.

i liked his slam right in KG's face, that was nice.


i say get rid of samaki and slava and keep madsen and sign another PF..

he doesn't make huge contributions but he does the job that phil asks him to, which is rebound and play tough D


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> I could hustle as much as this guy, doesn't mean I'm worth a damn!


Then why is Madsen in the L and you aren't?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mark Madsen = worst NBA player I've ever seen?*



> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why is Madsen in the L and you aren't?





> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> doesn't mean I'm worth a damn!


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

i gotta give props to anyone who goes out and gives everything he's got, whether his presense is felt on the court or not. He earns his money


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheOrigiBulls</b>!
> i gotta give props to anyone who goes out and gives everything he's got, whether his presense is felt on the court or not. He earns his money


All 800,000 a year of it. That pisses me off a little, in his case, it's about the breaks he gets, the people he knows. He's a free agent at the end of this season. In other words, he's gone.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> All 800,000 a year of it. That pisses me off a little, in his case, it's about the breaks he gets, the people he knows. He's a free agent at the end of this season. In other words, he's gone.



im sure hed do better on another team. hes kinda low on the lakers chain. but its not all his fault. he just needs a team with less talent.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Madsen has good D but his offensive skills are well...offensively bad:laugh: , but its always funny to play NBA2K3 online and dunk on someone with him and replay it over and over to piss them off


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by PSUmtj112!
> Then why is Madsen in the L and you aren't?
> 
> quote:
> ...


Maybe you missed my point hellbot.

Robyg said that Madsen is a "terrible basketball player". He also said that he can hustle just as much as Madsen, but that doesn't make him a NBA player. 


So if Madsen does not have the ability to be a NBA player and anyone can hustle, why is Madsen in the L?

To be a cheerleader? 

Then how does he crack the Lakers rotation?

IMO if you use even a little bit of logic you can figure out that Madsen has some ability, but he is neither good/great nor spectacular in his use of those abilities. Madsen is an average role player with a great attitude, who probably gets knocked on more than he deserves because he is "the goofy white kid".


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> All 800,000 a year of it. That pisses me off a little, in his case, it's about the breaks he gets, the people he knows. He's a free agent at the end of this season. In other words, he's gone.


I dont think he is gone. He is the perfect guy to keep on the bench as a PF. He is pretty athletic and works very hard. And he doesnt give a damn about scoring a single point, so when you've got Kobe scoring 30 and Shaq scoring 30, they need guys like that.

He shouldnt be starting, but coming off the bench, he is a perfect role player.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Madsen isn't on the team just because he hustles.

He is a very good defender. Watch him defend Chris Webber, Duncan, or KG, 3 of the top PF in the game. Notice how they shoot alot of jumpshots when they play Madsen. That's because he's a very strong guy who plays tight.

Madsen isn't a great offensive player, but then again they don't need him to be. He's out there to play D and grab offensive boards here and there.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Bad, yes, but worst, no. I used to think that Michael Bradley (Raptors) was the worst player I've ever seen, but he's actually gotten a lot better with more playing time. Maybe, just maybe, Madsen will improve a little. All he really needs is a bit of offence and he can be useful.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Mark Madsen is the worst player in the league. No doubt, and I don't call running around and bug ppl as "playing defense" . Madsen just runs on the court like an idiot, all his defense are just get in the guy's face and bother him, there is not footwork, no quick hand, no positioning, and lateral quickness.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Madsen has good D but his offensive skills are well...offensively bad:laugh:


whoa whoa whoa
martin lawrence......chris rock....chris tucker and eddie griffin all step aside we have a true comedian


----------



## couchtomato (Aug 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> All 800,000 a year of it. That pisses me off a little, in his case, it's about the breaks he gets, the people he knows. He's a free agent at the end of this season. In other words, he's gone.


Uh, he's earned his breaks and he plays hard every second he's on the court. That's more than I can say for a lot of folks. He's lived his dream and if he never plays another game in the NBA after this season, he will have that for the rest of his life. And if no other team picks him up..well then he'll just have to use his million dollar education from Stanford to trudge through the rest of his life.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>couchtomato</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, he's earned his breaks and he plays hard every second he's on the court. That's more than I can say for a lot of folks. He's lived his dream and if he never plays another game in the NBA after this season, he will have that for the rest of his life. And if no other team picks him up..well then he'll just have to use his million dollar education from Stanford to trudge through the rest of his life.


And he can still proudly got to Malone, Stockton, and Barkley's face, and laugh, you guyz might be in the hall of fame, and I was the worst player in the league, but I got this.. (waives the ring on his finger....) 

And that's what pisses you off!


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

that original post is a real joke


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Anyone who honestly thinks Madsen is the WORST player in the whole league is an idiot. Is he a great player? No. He's not even a good one. But he's not the worst. If he truly was the worst then he wouldn't get any time at all. There's a reason why he plays, and although I'm not completely sure of that reason, it's still there.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think he is gone. He is the perfect guy to keep on the bench as a PF. He is pretty athletic and works very hard. And he doesnt give a damn about scoring a single point, so when you've got Kobe scoring 30 and Shaq scoring 30, they need guys like that.
> ...


trudat...
I think he's a perfect fit for the laker system

I luv the kid... the way he runs back on D after scoring a basket, the way he looks so confused when they give him the rock lol, the way he getz under the skin of cwebb and other PFs...he brings nothing but good karma to the table

don't hate, appreciate...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*you said a mouth full*



> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> If he's not the worst I've ever seen, he's awfully close. Don't tell me about the "intangibles" that this guy "brings to the table," don't tell me how he hustles, he is painful, PAINFUL, to watch. I could hustle as much as this guy, doesn't mean I'm worth a damn!
> 
> The fact that the Lakers win big with a scrub like Mark Madsen in their starting lineup says a lot about how *great Phil Jackson*, Kobe, and Shaq really are, that's all there is to it. Madsen may be a good kid, he may have a great rah-rah attitude, but he's a terrible basketball player, that's for sure!
> ...


If Phil Jackson could only come to BBB and respond to one thread, this would be the one. There's a reason why the greatest coach of all time put Mad Dog in the starting lineup. The team has also started winning since then. You may not want to hear about intangibles, but that's were its at.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Madsen would have schooled Yinka Dare in his prime!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't believe this...Madsen is a good athlete, (he can jump) and he is very strong. He just needs to work on his hands. Check out how he compares to Diop (8th pick)

DIOP:

PPG 1.5 
RPG 2.7 
APG .5 
SPG .41 
BPG 1.01 
FG% .351 
FT% .367 
3P% .000 
MPG 11.8 

MADSEN:
PPG 3.2 
RPG 2.9 
APG .7 
SPG .28 
BPG .35 
FG% .423 
FT% .590 
3P% .000 
MPG 14.5 

Aside from blocks, Madsen is better...he is definitely not the worst player. Just because his game isn't pretty like Kobe's doesn't mean he can't play.


----------



## BballChickaDee (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>couchtomato</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, he's earned his breaks and he plays hard every second he's on the court. That's more than I can say for a lot of folks. He's lived his dream and if he never plays another game in the NBA after this season, he will have that for the rest of his life. And if no other team picks him up..well then he'll just have to use his million dollar education from Stanford to trudge through the rest of his life.


:yes: Exactly. Madsen _ really plays_ when he is out there on the court, he hustles and can get back on D and sometimes really hamper his opponent. He is perfect fit on the Laker chain. So the WORST player? No...not close. May need some improvement? Sure, why not?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Madsen is actually pretty athletic and he can play. The thing is that he doesnt look for anything offensively so he looks akward on offense. The guy can play basketball and he understands the game. He just isnt selfish like most players. Madsen is a winner, so you better recognize.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Fellas, I can't imagine that there's another coach in the league who would allow Mark Madsen to even touch the floor. Why does Phil Jackson play Madsen? Why does Jackson START Madsen? I believe he starts Madsen as a constant reminder to other players on the team that it's ALL ABOUT TEAM, as a reward to Madsen for working so hard in practice and being such a selfless player. Phil Jackson is all about psychology, you guys know this! Jackson starts Madsen NOT because Madsen is a decent player or a good role player but because a) he wants to bring Robert Horry off the bench and b) he cannot justify starting the enigmatic Samaki Walker over the ridiculously energetic, positive, and selfless Madsen.

Madsen has a great attitude, guys, no question. If you could put his attitude in the bodies of any numbers of players, good god, there's no telling how good these guys could be. But he's a terrible basketball player, and the only reason he plays is because of the reasons above, NOT because he is a good or even decent player.

What Madsen is doing in the triangle offense is attempting to play Dennis Rodman's role--getting offensive rebounds and setting picks. He can't really do this AT ALL, but he tries really REALLY hard, which is more than you can say for Samaki Walker. There's a lot to be said for effort and attitude, so maybe Madsen isn't THE WORST player in the league, but he's ONE of the worst!


----------



## couchtomato (Aug 14, 2002)

Why does Phil Jackson allow Mark Madsen on the floor?

Because the alternative is Samaki Walker or Slava Medvedenko.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>couchtomato</b>!
> Why does Phil Jackson allow Mark Madsen on the floor?
> 
> Because the alternative is Samaki Walker or Slava Medvedenko.


Actually I think Phil wanted Slava to start at the beginning of the season but he didn't earn it during preseasons. So Phil went to Samaki, who was very very inconsistent. Madsen was Phil's last choice to be the staring PF, that's why he wasn't start till the last few weeks. I would say Phil start him more because of his hardworks not that he wanted to.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> 
> whoa whoa whoa
> martin lawrence......chris rock....chris tucker and eddie griffin all step aside we have a true comedian


Chris Rock's the only one to have any concerns. None of those other guys are funny. :no:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> I can't believe this...Madsen is a good athlete, (he can jump) and he is very strong. He just needs to work on his hands. Check out how he compares to Diop (8th pick)
> 
> DIOP:
> ...


I understand where you're going with the point of the argument, but c'mon -- Madsen is already maxed out on whatever "potential" he may have had coming out in the draft. Plus, he's older than the 20-21 year old Diop. Diop has size and good shot-blocking ability and will have the ability to become a decent starting center (or solid backup) in this league. If the point was to say that Madsen is better than Diop this year, I don't even think Diop is worse than Madsen NOW (I'm astounded Diop gets even 11 minutes per game), and there's no doubt he'll wind up being better than Madsen in the future.

Is Madsen the worst player in the NBA? NO...there are guys on the IL on some teams that are worse than him...they're so bad that they don't even get publicity (Alton Ford or Travis Knight for example). The fact is that Madsen is a terrible basketball player with alot of heart. Not to turn this into a racially charged thread, but I don't think he'd get near as much flak if he wasn't as white as he is. If he would just go to a tanning bed and get traded to a team that doesn't have GOLDEN YELLOW jerseys (like the Heat or something that better suits his skin tone), he wouldn't look as ridiculous as he does out on the court.

On the other hand, he's gotten as much press as he has just for making a total fool out of himself, and simply for being a goofy SOB. He either knows how to market himself, or he has no dignity whatsoever.

In my opinion, Madsen is probably the worst player in the history of the NBA to have a legitamite nickname, if anyone wants to make THAT poll. :yes:


----------



## HighlyContagious (Mar 30, 2003)

If you guys wanna talk about the worst player in the league, I'm going to have to place my vote on Michael Curry of the Pistons. Look at these numbers! 
1.6 rpg 
1.3 ast 
0.6 stls 
0.1 blks 
2.1 pf 
3.0 ppg 
in 19.9 MINUTES !!!
This guy is a starter for friggin crying out loud. Okay, maybe he's not the worst player in the league but, statistically, he's definitely the worst starter in the league. Talk about doing nothing with your playing time.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well then all I have to say is...what does that have to say about Robert Horry with this guy starting over him?


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

madsen isnt a skilled b-ball player by any accounts, but at least he has heart, in the words of doug collins, he respects the game.

it is far easier to respect a player without much talent, but has great attitude, than a skilled player who doesnt have any fighting spirit at all. u dun have to respect madsen for his skills, in fact, u shouldnt at all, but at least, with madsen, u know u have a player who gives 100% every second he gets on the court.

and for all those who belittle players like madsen, if u think that u have more hustle than him, then why dun u try out for the lakers, and see if u are better at the game or just, better at shooting off with your mouth


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>couchtomato</b>!
> Why does Phil Jackson allow Mark Madsen on the floor?
> 
> Because the alternative is Samaki Walker or Slava Medvedenko.


Exactly, I would rather hav Madsen out there than either one of these clowns.... Madsen played well in the first game, the worst player... you gotta be joking.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> If he's not the worst I've ever seen, he's awfully close. Don't tell me about the "intangibles" that this guy "brings to the table," don't tell me how he hustles, he is painful, PAINFUL, to watch. I could hustle as much as this guy, doesn't mean I'm worth a damn!
> 
> The fact that the Lakers win big with a scrub like Mark Madsen in their starting lineup says a lot about how great Phil Jackson, Kobe, and Shaq really are, that's all there is to it. Madsen may be a good kid, he may have a great rah-rah attitude, but he's a terrible basketball player, that's for sure!
> ...


Was it Jerry West who drafted him? 

Sorry roby but I got to take Jerry West's opinion over yours, just a matter of authority and proven credentials. No hate.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HighlyContagious</b>!
> If you guys wanna talk about the worst player in the league, I'm going to have to place my vote on Michael Curry of the Pistons. Look at these numbers!
> 1.6 rpg
> 1.3 ast
> ...



Do u know basketball? We are not even going to waste our time telling how important Michzel Curry is to the Pistons...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Mark Madsen = worst NBA player I've ever seen?*



> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 
> 
> Was it Jerry West who drafted him?
> ...


Madsen actually *was* a good college player, and was worth the late 1st round selection. He did have the credentials coming out of Stanford.

Too bad he turned to self-parody instead of improving his basketball game. :no:


----------



## Tailback (Aug 5, 2002)

how can anyone bash on madsen? the guy is awesome. the fans in LA love him. all the madsen haters on this forum know this. He's way better than you will EVER be!!!:banana: :vbanana:


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

Madsen is the epitome of a garbageman. I'll give him some credit...he plays good d and he hussles. But I dont understand why they even bother passing him the ball...he might be the worst offensive player in the league.


The worst player in the league overall probably goes to bagaric or travis knight.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HighlyContagious</b>!
> If you guys wanna talk about the worst player in the league, I'm going to have to place my vote on Michael Curry of the Pistons. Look at these numbers!
> 1.6 rpg
> 1.3 ast
> ...


curry is a top notch defender, aparently... and that allows rip to play without getting into foul trouble


----------



## STARBURY21 (Apr 21, 2003)

LOL! I'm so glad i found this thread! Does anybody remember last year when he AIR Balled 2 freethrows in a row!?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STARBURY21</b>!
> LOL! I'm so glad i found this thread! Does anybody remember last year when he AIR Balled 2 freethrows in a row!?


That was THIS year. ... 

Although, after that...he's been shooting around 70% from the line. He's definitely one of the Top 15 worst players in the league. Maybe Top 25. I wouldn't say worst player at all. 

But he is piss-scared of Garnett. He shoots his shots too hard and fast against KG because he is too scared of them getting blocked. And he hasn't jumped to try and block a shot against Garnett at all in the first two games of the series.


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Why would he try to block KG's shots?


----------



## Bloop (Dec 16, 2002)

Mark Madsen isn't the worse player in the league; he's a good defender, and brings a lot of energy and enthuisiasm onto the court. However, the fact teams don't even bother guarding him on offense and he misses three to four layups a game is a major piss off. :upset:


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

i used to call madsen the worst player in the nba also, but he has the hustle, no matter what he is not a good player but not the worst, he is a terrible player, he does hustle, but its not hard to hustle, lakers will resign him to minimum because they like his work ethic


----------

